# Arnchem Valeters .... Anyone used them ???



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi All

Has anyone had dealings with 'Arnchem' Valeters, a nationwide company? http://www.arnchem.co.uk/valeting/arnchem-effective-valeting

We have had a very resonable quote for a wash & polish at home but as I know nothing other than testemonials from MMM etc, nothing beats someone who has actually used their services!

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would make sure they specialise in MHs as regular valeters would pressure wash the vehicle, this can damage seals or even windows. Not to mention what damage they can cause on the roof if they don't know much about MHs


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, roger to that Jezport .... that is what they do, Caravans & Motorhomes, so I am sure they are aware of this.

They prep all Motorhomes etc prior to the big shows as well, they are attending Newbury this weekend so I am told !!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Gixer-Mark said:


> Yeah, roger to that Jezport .... that is what they do, Caravans & Motorhomes, so I am sure they are aware of this.
> 
> They prep all Motorhomes etc prior to the big shows as well, they are attending Newbury this weekend so I am told !!!


With any company, they are as good as the staff they employ, so monkeys paid peanuts do not do such a good job, but well paid staff or the company owner usually do a good job. I do not know how the company you mention operates I am just generalising.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohhh come on Jezport just tell them what a fantastic a job you do and how you travel all over the country. 

I am sure he would go on all the recommendations from people on here who you have done some excellent work for. 

I have no connection with Jezport and not had work done by him but seen and heard about work he has done.   

Mandy


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry,didn't realise you did valeting Jezport ( re Mandy above )...... had a quick look on here before using this company but couldn't find any info !


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

He's not allowed to advertise himself or his wares so thought I would do it for him, don't want him getting slapped wrists he needs them in his job.  

Mandy


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Cheers,

I am listed in the trade index, I can do single vans within a 60 mile radius of Leeds, If I travel further I need more than one van to valet otherwise the cost of travelling makes the work unprofitable.

I have always had good feedback from all my valet jobs, as I am a bit of a perfectionist.


----------

